# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Staying with 8 ladies at Iberostar Grand Mobay... looking for party night life??

## bigmamat

I am use to staying in Negril where there is a party every night.  Is Mobay the same?  The ladies that i am bringing with me like to have a good time and are "high-end" travellers.
Any suggestions for fun night clubs?  I am the travel agent taking them so any info would be greatly appreciated.  As well, if any one knows a good registered taxi driver instead of using
the hotel ones??

----------

